# The other day I saw a...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yesterday morning, I decided to take Robin for a walk in Wick Park. Just the other day, I'd seen a goose and her goslings walking along a park trail. 

It was a cool, rainy morning and Robin was looking around, wide-eyed. All of a sudden he crouched down with a terrified look. I started to say 'oh, it's just the sights and sounds of the park'. The next thing I know HE's pulling ME! He made like a guided missile straight for home!

Later at church, people were like 'did you see the bear'? Apparently I'd been walking Robin oblivious to the fact that a young black bear was running around in Wick Park! Robin was like don't argue-just RUN!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL! Poor Robin.

"You fool, can't you SMELL that bear? Let's get outta here!!"


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

MowMow said:


> "You fool, can't you SMELL that bear? Let's get outta here!!"


Lol. That was pretty darn lucky that Robin sensed something wasn't right and darted straight home! Imagine if he didn't, and his curiousity got the better of him?? :yikes

I'd probably be kissing Robin to no end and thank him for saving both of us!:luv


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

LOL, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdAKxxdRYTE


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

builder-
Maybe it's just me, but that kitty did seem to be on the larger size...
Still, unless it's a feral cat, I don't think most indoor cats would go against a black bear!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The bear's been seen all over the neighborhood! He's young, 2 years old, and he's scared. After leaving Wick Park, he visited the owners of Dorian Books in their back yard, then payed a visit to St Elizabeth hospital where a surgeon on break got a pic of him huddling in a tree. They're saying, just leave him alone.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Poor bear. I hope he finds his way back to the woods soon. 

But, well done Robin for keeping your dad from walking right up to a bear!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You better believe he got some string cheese for being a hero cat!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

And people say that cats don't alert humans to danger like dogs do! 

Well done, Robin!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Good job Robin! ^_^ thats great xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A Bear  Good boy Robin! 
Smart kitty to know when to beat cheeks!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This story actually made national news! This is NOT the town where folks expect to see a bear, but we've got lots of wooded areas within city limits. The bear was probably making his way through the woods, and found himself in the city! I was trying to post the youtube of this story...


----------

